

edw519's Resume, Leonardo da Vinci Style - lukeqsee
http://edweissman.com/my-resume-leonardo-da-vinci-style

======
mryall
The original written by Leonardo da Vinci is here:

[http://www.cenedella.com/job-search/leonardo-da-vincis-
resum...](http://www.cenedella.com/job-search/leonardo-da-vincis-resume/)

The site also took an extremely long time to respond for me, which was kind of
amusing given the content when it finally did load:

> I know how, when a website is besieged, to shard data onto the cloud, and
> make endless variety of mirrors, and fault tolerant disks and RAIDs, and
> other machines pertaining to such concerns.

You should consider using some of those "secrets" on your own site. :)

 _Edit_ : site seems to be responding quickly now. Must have been a momentary
blockage in the tubes.

~~~
edw519
_You should consider using some of those "secrets" on your own site. :)_

Kinda ironic, huh? I made the decision to leave all that dirty work to
Posterous, with whom I've been very happy. Every once in a while it gets
sluggish. Perhaps one of them will read this and speed it up when no one's
looking.

~~~
mryall
I've heard good things about them too. Probably just some broken widget
between my desk in Sydney and their servers somewhere in North America.

I'm kind of interested in the way many of those large-scale sites have to
prioritise availability over response time due to their architecture. At
least, that seems to be the way services like GAE work. They guarantee uptime,
but latency for things like database queries tends to be fixed and not that
fast.

------
pdenya
Did you ever present this as a resume to a possible employer? If so, what was
the response?

~~~
edw519
No, just for fun.

~~~
exch
If I were hiring, you would qualify. Under the sole condition that, whenever
you were to speak, you would use that language form.

~~~
ErrantX
Same, and would take great delight in letting him loose with it on "certain"
clients :D

------
chernevik
Great stuff. We find the style quaint and affected, but this kind of formality
permits a greater degree of nuance, and thus penetration of insight, than a
simpler style. Gibbon's "Decline and Fall" is an excellent example of how a
truly great writer can use language to impart the subtlest concepts to a
reader's understanding.

------
edw519
I originally wrote this in January, 2010 here on Hacker News in response to
Marc Cenedella's blog post:

[http://www.cenedella.com/job-search/leonardo-da-vincis-
resum...](http://www.cenedella.com/job-search/leonardo-da-vincis-resume/)

I reposted it on my blog yesterday in anticipation of Leonardo's birthday on
April 15.

~~~
mryall
You're quite a bit early. Or perhaps, 559 years too late.

------
unreal37
If I ran my resume through Google Translate a few times, to some languages and
back to English again, I wonder if it would be very similar to this.

------
joshu
Now I want to open an office in Pittsburgh so I can hire edw519.

------
gohat
Very funny. Still, when Leonardo says he can paint as well as anyone, it's
true, while I doubt you are the world's expert in network administration.

------
myusuf3
your page loads like it's from da Vinci's time.

------
vitobotta
LOL, would be interesting to see the reaction of an employer

~~~
vitobotta
-2 for what? :D

~~~
BoppreH
I'm almost certain it was because of the first three letters."LOL" and even
the simple "haha" are rarely seen as suitable in HN.

